# Uska vom Salztalblick



## Briska (Oct 22, 2008)

please let it all out... I am really curious about some critiques!
Uska at 10 month old... not really a good stack but the best I could do


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

Either you're very small or the dog is HUGE! LOL, I know that didn't add anything of value but I just had to say it. 10 months? Goodness. Blake looks like a female against Uska.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I love her overall look of power, nobility and structure, not into nitpicking specifics but in general terms it appears to be a dog that truly would represent the breed in structure and temperament.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

looks awesome to me


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Pretty bitch! I'll have to come back later to give more commentation, but she's nice! Did she have a trip to the vet for an IV?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

FANTASTIC feet!! She is right up on her toes. Now people, this is what we all mean when we say we want a tighter foot!

Her croup is a bit flat and she may toe out a bit in front. Otherwise a very nice puppy.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: XephPretty bitch!



Even though to me the name SCREAMS female, HE doesn't have female "body parts" on my screen!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

My bad!! I also saw the name and assumed.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Dog gone it! I KNOW what I meant but it's NOT what I said! I swear I knew he was a boy x.x

How embarrassing.









Though if I did think he was a bitch, that would TOTALLY explain why I would think "A little doggy, but still nice"


----------



## Briska (Oct 22, 2008)

Well thanx for the comments on my "female"  I know the name sounds female but the breeder picked it and not us. His call name is Titus.
@xeph: He got x rays of his hips done on wednesday... unfortunately the hair doesn't grow back that fast ;-)


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

From what I've heard, you should wait until at least 2 years to Xray.. Or you won't know for sure what condition his hips are.
GORGEOUS dog. Very male face, I saw the name and thought female... Then I saw that masculine structure and the un-female parts lol


----------



## Briska (Oct 22, 2008)

In germany dogs that are supposed to go for breeding have to be xrayed at anything over 13 month. 14 month is recommended by that time the dogs bones are fully build and you can tell if there is any sign for hd or not.
The reason why I got him xrayed already was because he was limbing once too often... result for now excellent hips.
I still have to get him xrayed in 4 month again and have the pics send in to the sv in order to get my a-stamp


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if a black nose is a symbolic of non sable GSD only?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: UrCan anyone tell me if a black nose is a symbolic of non sable GSD only?


I think ALL our GSD's need to have black noses, even the white GSD's!

















I know both my dark sable and black/tan have completely black noses.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

For what I know ALL GSDs, no matter color, should have a black nose.


----------



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice puppy. He has great feet, high and tight. His tail may ride a little high but he could grow out of that too.
Nice "maleness" to his head esp. since he is still young. I would love to see him as a two yr old!


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Got ya. The white pup is very adorable!











> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> I think ALL our GSD's need to have black noses, even the white GSD's!
> 
> I know both my dark sable and black/tan have completely black noses.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Nod.











> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiFor what I know ALL GSDs, no matter color, should have a black nose.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Ur,

Blue and liver GSDs are the only ones that are "supposed" to have noses that aren't black.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm sorry...a little OT, but Ur, is that a Caracal in your avatar?


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh yes! I forgot the rare color shepherds... 



> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDUr,
> Blue and liver GSDs are the only ones that are "supposed" to have noses that aren't black.


----------



## UrSun (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi Xeph, it's a serval.  A fast runner as a Caracal. 



> Originally Posted By: XephI'm sorry...a little OT, but Ur, is that a Caracal in your avatar?


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

He has a black nose - looks like someone has his nose in the dirt....


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Servals are freakin cute...

And yeah, all GSDs are supposed to have a black nose, which is why blues and livers are seriously faulted...because they don't (and can't xD).


----------

